# 3 mature eggs - PICSI process degraded 2 eggs only one embryo left!!!



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Morning Ladies, 

DH and I are on our 5th IVF cycle - first cycle using PICSI. 

We have never had trouble with fertilisation before but were advised to use PICSI this time as our trouble starts after fertilisation, our embryos just seem to fail to thrive and we have only ever managed to achieve one or two good looking embryos for day 3 transfer and our cycles have never been taken to day 5. 

The clinic felt that by using PICSI they would have choice of sperm to fertilise with in the hopes of improving the quality of the embryo. 

We had egg collection on Friday day 11 of stimms. 6 follicles, 5 eggs. 1 egg completely immature, a second egg they were hoping would reach maturation that afternoon but it didn't. This left us with 3 good eggs. 

Saturday morning we ring the embryologist to find that the ICSI process degraded 2 of the eggs and they did not fertilise! 

This leaves us with 1 remaining embryo and based on our track record I feel completely hopeless! 

I know its important to stay positive but I am filled with dread that I will hear today that the embryo had stopped developing and I will have to make the long journey back to England in pieces! 

We went abroad for our treatment this time due to cost issues and I am trying really hard to keep repeating In my head 'you have a lovely embryo waiting for you and you only wanted one!' But then the devil on my shoulder feeds doubts and fear into my head....



Guess I am just feeling massively sorry for myself today and homesick


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Good luck with your one remaining embie, I really hope its a strong one. That's really disappointing that all 3 didn't make it, I hope the clinic can give you some answers. xx


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Artypants, 

I was upset by the clinics matter of fact attitude - they simply told DH that there was only one left and gave him the time we were to arrive for day 5 egg collection! 

I had to call back in to ask why the results were so bad and to ask for day 3 transfer as there was only one embryo left! 

She simply said that the eggs were degraded during the ICSI process and this was normal sometimes, sorry and have a nice day?!!!! 

Now I want to ring them up again to see how the embryo did in the last 24 hours but I am dreading making the call! 

How do you spell misery? IVF


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

That's really shocking, I would be considering whether they are the right clinic for you if that is the sort of attitude they are displaying over this. A 5DT sounds a bit risky, call them, you need to know what's happening and insist that they do a 3DT.

Good luck


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Artypants, 

Those were my exact thoughts too! 

Turns out my worst fears over my one remaining embryo were valid, it stopped developing at 2 cells  

I had previously arranged with the clinic that this was to be my last attempt with OE however and much to my delight the clinic had embryos from matching donors ready for 'adoption' so this is what we went with this week. 

I had two top grade hatched blastocysts transferred this morning and I am thrilled to bits and I have to say having super healthy embryos for once and being able to let go of the fear of genetic anomalies in a pregnancy has released a lot of fear. S

So I am now officially in my 2ww - resting for two days staying in the hotel today and tomorrow a very light day before heading home on Friday! Yay! 

I will also mention that the clinics Dr has apologised for the conversation I had with the embryologist - apparently her English is poor and she is usually supported by an interpreter but I fell victim to weekend staff issues  

Overall I had a good experience and if needed (hoping I don't) I will def be using them for our next try! 

Good luck to all the ladies on here having to go through this and positive thoughts to all of us in the 2ww


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats on being PUPO, fingers crossed it results in a PG for you xx


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Thank you so much! 

Hate the 2ww but praying thus will be our time


----------

